# Couriers



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Been looking at various couriers and so thought i'd make a thread to see what you guys think of the couriers out there

Which ones gave a great service, good price etc etc :mrgreen:


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

Reptile Forums UK - View Profile: daz30347

Excellent price, communication and above all, took great care of our item which was being delivered to a customer


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

we also courier, we have a feedback thread on here but i cant for the life of me find it! im goin to keep searching!


----------



## Rie (May 25, 2008)

We use The Reptile Taxi, fantastic girls, great communication, great prices and theyde go out of their way to help. They also own a lot of pets themselves so have knowledge on a lot of animals! 
They helped Sam move up here, an entire collection and equipment, same day, all arriving safe and sound, and all for a great price. I found the price being charged per mile rather than by box better because if theyde have charged per box that trip would have cost me a lot more! 

Reptile Forums UK - View Profile: ditta
Reptile Forums UK - View Profile: xXFooFooLaFluffXx


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I have just use JM Couriers - they were excellent


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey guys thanks for the replies! the help is much appreciated =D

Sharpstrain, do you know where I can contact JM couriers? PM or email?

Thanks again guys and any other couriers you know would be appreciated to know of them

Thanks in advance


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

here ya go found it!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/178997-reptile-taxi-feedback-website.html


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

OrigamiB said:


> Hey guys thanks for the replies! the help is much appreciated =D
> 
> Sharpstrain, do you know where I can contact JM couriers? PM or email?
> 
> ...


 
jm livefish and aquaria couriers - About JM Couriers


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

JM fisheries are a great price but the communication is shocking. If you want to hang about all day with them saying "on our way, your next" for them not to turn up until midnight, then go with them.

Reptile taxi is a bit dearer but their service is outstanding. You know exactly what's happening all the way. They offer a more personal service.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

There's also Noah's Ark but not used them so can't comment on the service given


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Ye, been looking at noahs ark but there 13/14th trip has been cancelled due to not enough people!

Looking at the feedback they've had its just been a few bad trip ups and there customers have jumped ship...

There looking to be the cheapest around though


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

theres that age old sayin that sometimes you get what you pay for. Though not knockin it, if quality can be given at low prices then im all for it unfortunately price is most peoples priority and sometimes the more cost effective bulk runs just dont work out and when animals lives are involved there is very little room for error.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Not forgetting Swift, although due to comitments with the shop, we do mainlly local drops within the N.W

Monkeybird Exotics - Swift Pet couriers


----------



## Rie (May 25, 2008)

OrigamiB said:


> Ye, been looking at noahs ark but there 13/14th trip has been cancelled due to not enough people!
> 
> Looking at the feedback they've had its just been a few bad trip ups and there customers have jumped ship...
> 
> There looking to be the cheapest around though


which is more important to you? price or experience? just a curious question. Though ive not used anyone else so cant comment on the services offered by them, i know i would much prefer to send my animals by someone who has good quality of service feedback who is a little more expensive than with someone who doesnt have the best (for whatever reason it may be) but is cheaper


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Im just looking around really

Havnt decided who im going to use and was merely commenting on how there the cheapest around, sorry if you saw it differently


----------



## Rie (May 25, 2008)

OrigamiB said:


> Im just looking around really
> 
> Havnt decided who im going to use and was merely commenting on how there the cheapest around, sorry if you saw it differently


 
oh no i didnt see it differently, sorry if you thought i was having a go, cos im not, just tryna give you another view point thats all. I do realise that at this time with the credit crunch n all that money does play a big part in things, but you still have to weigh up the cost with the reputation too. im just sayin id rather pay a little more to a courier that has a good rep to make sure my animal gets to me safe, cos if something happened to them using a courier thats financially more viable with a bad rep, then its money wasted innit, not to mention the animals welfare could potentially be jeopardised


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

OrigamiB said:


> Ye, been looking at noahs ark but there 13/14th trip has been cancelled due to not enough people!
> 
> Looking at the feedback they've had its just been a few bad trip ups and there customers have jumped ship...
> 
> There looking to be the cheapest around though


Avoid them like the plague.....
Here's a few links that may help...Stick with the reptile taxi ...they give a great service with no probs at all

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/284348-next-weeks-delivery-run-13th.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/283388-next-weeks-courier-run-15-a.html
And the list is growing fast


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

fuzzielady said:


> JM fisheries are a great price but the communication is shocking. If you want to hang about all day with them saying "on our way, your next" for them not to turn up until midnight, then go with them.
> 
> Reptile taxi is a bit dearer but their service is outstanding. You know exactly what's happening all the way. They offer a more personal service.


 
I used JM - they phoned me to tell me they had picked the snake up - then phoned to say they were about an hour away and then again to say they would be here in 30 mins - they were and I had no problems with them at all.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

im travelling a lot this week and do quite a bit of travelling and have couriered for a few people on this site and other rep sites


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Rie said:


> which is more important to you? price or experience? just a curious question. Though ive not used anyone else so cant comment on the services offered by them, i know i would much prefer to send my animals by someone who has good quality of service feedback who is a little more expensive than with someone who doesnt have the best (for whatever reason it may be) but is cheaper


but the ones with a good quality of service feedback had to start somewhere so a new courier firm can't get the feedback till they've done a reasonable amount of business.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Meko said:


> but the ones with a good quality of service feedback had to start somewhere so a new courier firm can't get the feedback till they've done a reasonable amount of business.


this is true meko, but i think Rie is talkin about the fact the op said that the feedback is crap but theyre still cheapest, so despite the feedback its still a possible consideration. Ditta started the reptile taxi up and yes, she didnt have any feedback, and people took a chance using her, and she didnt cock up the first run, and thats why people have come back. The courier in question has done their first run and for whatever reason it cocked up big style leaving them with bad feedback from more than one customer. i think rie is tryna point out that with this feedback in mind, they should maybe be considering another courier that isnt neccassarily the cheapest. a courier with no feedback i think is better than a courier with bad feedback


----------

